# happy christmas everyone



## jazzhead (15 Dec 2007)

hi all, just want to wish all you ask about money'ers a happy christmas and new year.


----------



## dh0661 (15 Dec 2007)

jazzhead said:


> hi all, just want to wish all you ask about money'ers a happy christmas and new year.


thank you - and to you also


----------



## Figgywiggy (15 Dec 2007)

Happy Christmas to you too


----------



## pavlov (15 Dec 2007)

Go raibh maith agat jazzhead. Nollaig shona duite freisin and to all AAMers.


----------



## johni (15 Dec 2007)

a merry one to u all


----------



## z103 (15 Dec 2007)

> Go raibh maith agat jazzhead. Nollaig shona duite freisin and to all AAMers.



Is that Polish?
Well have a happy Polish Christmas from me too.


----------



## Carpenter (17 Dec 2007)

Szczęśliwe Boże Narodzenie do całego


----------



## Sn@kebite (17 Dec 2007)

Fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## pc7 (17 Dec 2007)

miilaad majiid


----------



## ci1 (17 Dec 2007)

Nollaig Shona Dhuit


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2007)

Happy _Winter Solstice _everybody.


----------



## River (17 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Happy _Winter Solstice _everybody.



Happy Holidays as they say in my company (keeping P.C. alive)


----------



## efm (17 Dec 2007)

Happy Hajj?


----------



## Vanilla (17 Dec 2007)

Joyeux noel!


----------



## Guest127 (18 Dec 2007)

Happy Yuletide to everyone on aam.


----------



## ney001 (18 Dec 2007)

Pax hominibus bonae voluntatis


----------



## Caveat (18 Dec 2007)

Happy Christmas...I suppose...(I'm a "bah humbug" meself  )


----------



## Jock04 (18 Dec 2007)

Chuc Mung Giang Sinh!


----------



## pc7 (18 Dec 2007)

he he he covers a multitude

AFRIKAANS geseënde Kersfees 
ALBANIAN gëzuar Krishtlindja 
ALSATIAN gleckika Wïanachta 
ARABIC miilaad majiid 
BASQUE Eguberri on 
BENGALI subho baradin 
BRETON Nedeleg laouen 
BULGARIAN Vasel Koleda
BURMESE Christmas nay hma mue pyaw pa 
CATALAN bon Nadal 
CORSICAN bon Natale 
CROAT sretan Božic 
CZECH veselé Vánoce 
DANISH glædelig jul 
DUTCH vrolijk Kerstfeest 
ESPERANTO gojan Kristnaskon 
ESTONIAN häid jõule 
FINNISH hyvää joulua 
FRENCH joyeux Noël 
FRIULAN bon nadal 
GALICIAN bo Nadal 
GERMAN frohe Weihnachten / fröhliche Weihnachten 
GREEK kala christougenna / kala xristougenna 
HAITIAN CREOLE jwaye nowel 
HEBREW christmas sameakh (barely used) 
HINDI Krismas ki subhkamna 
HUNGARIAN boldog Karácsonyt 
ICELANDIC gleðileg jól 
INDONESIAN selamat Natal 
IRISH GAELIC Nollaig shona 
ITALIAN buon Natale / gioioso Natale 
JAPANESE meri kurisumasu 
KABYLIAN assegass amegass 
KOREAN seun-tan chu-ka-hae-yo 
KURDISH Noela we pîroz be 
LAO souksan van Christmas 
LATIN felix dies Nativitatis 
LATVIAN priecigus Ziemassvetkus 
LITHUANIAN su Kaledoms 
LOW SAXON vrolik Kersfees 
LUXEMBOURGEOIS schéi Chrëschtdeeg 
MACEDONIAN sreken Bozik 
MALAGASY tratry ny Krismasy / arahabaina tratry ny Krismasy / arahaba tratry ny Krismasy 
MALTESE milied hieni 
MAORI meri Kirihimete 
NORWEGIAN god jul 
OCCITAN bon Nadal 
PERSIAN eydet mobârak 
POLISH Wesolych Swiat 
PORTUGUESE feliz Natal 
ROMANIAN un Crãciun fericit 
RUSSIAN Pozdrevlyayu s prazdnikom Rozhdestva!
SAMOAN ia manuia le Kerisimasi 
SARDINIAN bona pasca’e Nadale (logudorese) / bona paschixedda (campidanese) 
SCOTTISH GAELIC Nollaig chridheil 
SERBIAN srecan bozic 
SHONA krisimas yakanaka 
SLOVAK vesele vianoce 
SLOVENIAN vesel božic / vesele božicne praznike 
SOBOTA dobro dedek 
SPANISH feliz Navidad 
SWEDISH god jul 
TAGALOG maligayang pasko 
THAI Suksan Wan Christmas!
TURKISH Noeliniz kultu olsun 
UDMURT Shuldyr Ymuston 
UKRAINIAN Z Rizdvom Hrystovym 
VIETNAMESE Chuc Mung Giang Sinh!
WALOON djoyeus Noyé 
WELSH Nadolig llawen 
WEST INDIAN CREOLE jénwèl


----------



## Caveat (18 Dec 2007)

...and don't forget CULCHIE:

"Have a good wan dere by!"


----------



## Jock04 (18 Dec 2007)

pah, without Urdu, PC7, that means nothing! 

anyway,, Nollaig Chridheil


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Dec 2007)

I'll go with the borin' old Happy and Peaceful Christmas and New Year to everyone at AAM.  

Remember its supposed to be the season of goodwill to one and all so no fightin' and go easy on the booze everyone.


----------



## pc7 (19 Dec 2007)

jock04 especially for you (Urdu) Naya Saal Mubarak Ho


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Dec 2007)

Nollaig Shona agus Blian úr faoi mhaise diobh go léir


----------



## Caveat (19 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Nollaig Chridheil


 
Do we have the last surviving speaker of Scots Gaelic here?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2007)

Happy _Eid ul-Adha_ (today or tomorrow?).


----------



## Jock04 (19 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> Do we have the last surviving speaker of Scots Gaelic here?


 

Not at all - there's an old woman on the island of Rhum who still has a few words  

Actually, there's still a good amount of Gaelic spoken on the islands in Scotland, and pockets of the Highlands. Gaelic language, and indeed shinty, are making something of a comeback in Scotland, and with much less controversy than the "native tongue" causes here!


----------



## liteweight (21 Dec 2007)

A very merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Jock04 (21 Dec 2007)

pc7 said:


> jock04 especially for you (Urdu) Naya Saal Mubarak Ho


 

 

and to you, PC7

and indeed to all of you. Last working day of the year, getting married after Christmas & off to Thailand for a few weeks, so sincere & very best wishes to you all for a safe & happy Christmas & New Year.


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Dec 2007)

Nice one Jock04 - all to best to you sir!!


----------



## Sarah W (21 Dec 2007)

Feliz Natal to all from Portugal!

Sarah W


----------



## blueshoes (21 Dec 2007)

Merry Chrimbo everyone!


----------



## z103 (21 Dec 2007)

Klingon:
Hab SoSlI' Quch!


----------



## shootingstar (21 Dec 2007)

I asked the Q a few weeks ago about Mods putting up some chrimbo decor on the AAM site, like a bit of holly here and there etc. I WAS IGNORED!!! But anyway... Happy Christmas everyone, I love this time of year. I`ll be at home for 2 week with my partner and kiddies (the youngest only being on loan from the devil i might add).. oh bliss... 

Have a fantastic time everyone, party on and dance like no ones watching. 

**..Shootingstar..**


----------



## PM1234 (21 Dec 2007)

Tis the season to be jolly, 
Fa la la la la, la la la la. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ClubMan (21 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> I asked the Q a few weeks ago about Mods putting up some chrimbo decor on the AAM site, like a bit of holly here and there etc. I WAS IGNORED!!!


No you weren't. This has been present for a while now:


----------



## angela59 (21 Dec 2007)

Happy Christmas to one and all and I wish each and everyone of you a happy New Year.  Feliz Navidad (bit of spanish to throw in also!)

Angela59


----------



## gipimann (21 Dec 2007)

Have a cool Yule folks!


----------



## macnas (23 Dec 2007)

Nollag,    shona duit!           ya good thing


----------



## JP1234 (24 Dec 2007)

*A very Happy Christmas and New Year to all on here, and thanks to anyone who has responded to my queries*


----------



## miselemeas (24 Dec 2007)

_May peace and plenty be the first
To lift the latch to your door,
And happiness be guided to your home
By the candle of Christmas._

(old Irish Blessing)

_Have a good and a safe one, Nollaig Shona Dhiobh!_


----------



## MugsGame (24 Dec 2007)

angela59 said:


> Feliz Navidad (bit of spanish to throw in also!)



Whatever you do, don't wish anyone in Spain 'Feliz ano nuevo'!


----------



## angela59 (26 Dec 2007)

Hi mugsgame,

Why not?  Doesn't this mean happy new year translated into English?


----------



## june (30 Dec 2007)

Here's wishing everyone a bright , peaceful and prosperous new year. 

Athbhliain nua faoi mhaise daoibh go leir


----------

